# CCleaner



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

Features of CCleaner

CCleaner is our system optimization, privacy and cleaning tool. It removes unused files from your system - allowing Windows to run faster and freeing up valuable hard disk space. It also cleans traces of your online activities such as your Internet history. Additionally it contains a fully featured registry cleaner. But the best part is that it's fast (normally taking less than a second to run) and contains NO Spyware or Adware.

Please Read More about CCleaner

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/features

CCleaner

FREE Version has No Support, but if you have any issues, Please tell me about it and I will try my very best into helping you.

Please make sure you click the link for the FREE Version and Please download it from Piriform.com.  You will see the link on the web page. You will be downloading it from the makers of CCleaner, not another third party site.  

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download

Download for Mac

https://www.piriform.com/mac/ccleaner/

It may ask you to save the download file or it may open it for you to run. I highly suggest that you Save the File to your Desktop. Once you download it to your desktop, scan the file with your Anti-Virus to make sure there are No Bugs hidden inside the download. It's rare that a bug gets into the download, but it does happen, so always scan any download with your Anti-Virus program to be the safe side. After that open the file using the Run as Administrator command and just follow the instructions it will give you.

How to use CCleaner.  Click on Analyze and then it will collect all the files that need to be removed from your computer.  Once it Analyze your computer, it will show you a list of items that need to be removed.  Then use the Run Cleaner. It will remove the junk from your computer.  Then Analyze your computer again, get anymore files, then use Run Cleaner.

 Once everything has been removed, it will tell you Cleaning complete.  Then just exit from the program.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

It is a great program i have been using it for a while and i know of quite a few people who use it too


----------



## Steve (Jul 10, 2013)

I have been using CCleaner for years..
The only thing is it wipes out all of your logins to every forum you belong to..
It also wipes out your account number if you do online banking..

All this is probably not as bad as it sounds as it keeps you having to log in again which is a good security, especially your bank account number......


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

_That doesn't worry me in the least Steve specially the bank details as i don't keep them online and it doesn't take much to login to the forums again_


----------



## Steve (Jul 10, 2013)

Jill..
I agree with you.. No big deal to log in again..
I was just stating..
I don't use the cleaner very often.. Maybe once a month or so...............


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 10, 2013)

Steve said:


> I have been using CCleaner for years..
> The only thing is it wipes out all of your logins to every forum you belong to..
> It also wipes out your account number if you do online banking..
> 
> All this is probably not as bad as it sounds as it keeps you having to log in again which is a good security, especially your bank account number......



That is TOTALLY INCORRECT - READ BELOW and FIX IT, PLEASE

When you open CCleaner, look on the left side and you should see the following.

Windows/Applications

There is a list of things that you can check off under Windows - Go through the list and uncheck what you do not want it to remove.  Then click the Applications - Go through the list and uncheck what you do not want it to remove.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

I am the same Steve only about once a month, always delete the browsing history every 2nd day, are you a bit of an IT expert i can call on for help when needed?  it's always good to find a person who is handy with PC's


----------



## kburra (Jul 10, 2013)

The reason you have to login again at web sites after using Ccleaner is because you are removing all Cookies,which is their reference to you,is better to go to COOKIES on Ccleaner and and keep the ones you don`t want removed,by sending them to right panel (see pic)....then when Ccleaner does it`s clean up they will remain.......of course you can always uncheck the cookie box and then NONE will be removed,but best to get rid of the bad ones.





]


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

_Thanks for that i will do that .  _


----------



## Steve (Jul 11, 2013)

Jill..
I am not the one to ask if there is a computer problem.. 
I seriously can run one of these monsters but that is just about all....


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 11, 2013)

_You must be like me i know a lot but when it comes to the difficult technical jargon i am lost  _:bashcomp:


----------



## basefare (Jul 11, 2013)

My computer, an iMac, is on the blink. Hard drive I think. It just froze up. Finally got to where it wouldn't open. It's in the shop. It's about eight years old and may not have much life left in it. I'm using an iPad or an iPod, but it's awkward. Maybe I should have used Ccleaner or something.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been using CCleaner (amongst others) for years now and I'm happy with it. As long as you have it set up properly it will remove only what you tell it to. 

I use it on almost a daily basis, though - maybe I just visit more trashy sites than y'all.


----------

